

Apple and Google Make the DoD Jump Through Hoops - J3L2404
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/apple-and-google-make-department-defense-jump

======
brudgers
Both companies have a vested interest to avoid creating a cryptographic arms
race between the US and the rest of the world centered around their products.
It's better for both if the arms race is centered around military hardware
than their security API's. It's not as if China and Russia wouldn't seek the
same access.

The DOD has the authority and ability to ban insecure devices from their
network and in the absence of contracts with the DOD it is difficult to see
any obligation for either company to provide the DOD with security API's. An
appeal to patriotism denies the realities of the global marketplace

